# club intrawest



## roxanneisfly (Feb 17, 2008)

Can anyone suggest any sites to sell your points for club intrawest


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry I can't give you any ideas about selling.

You could PM Rock Jenkins he sold his CI about a year ago.


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 24, 2008)

Try timeshereangels.  Think they dealt with Intrawest.


----------



## roxanneisfly (Feb 25, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Sorry I can't give you any ideas about selling.
> 
> You could PM Rock Jenkins he sold his CI about a year ago.


thanks for your help i appreciate it


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there a Board of owners where I can communicate a possible private trade to Ixtapa property?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Is there a Board of owners where I can communicate a possible private trade to Ixtapa property?



Not that I know of.

Sorry


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 8, 2008)

*I wonder what happen to.....?*

Bill,

I passed e-mail for a while with Roxanne............then nothing.

I think it was her that was getting a divorce.  Both of them thought it was worth $200.00 a point.  The Husband told the wife that she could sell it and that he'd keep the first $100.00 a point.

I had to gently break it to her that he was therefore asking for it all. 

RockJenkins


----------

